# Sad state of affairs in NC



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

First off, I'm on the phone Thu morning with one of the DCWC Thu night regulars and he is bubbling over with news of kicking another regular's butt on Wed. But does he even bother to show up on Thu evening - NO - some excuse about having to work.

A "last year regular" that has made only a very few showing this year actually does show up and is talking smack about kicking my butt - more on that later.

Then there's that 60 yard practice butt that needed the target re-hung. BUT, unbeknown to myself and the last year regular there's a large family of bees that have taken up residence in the target. Yea, I got stung! 

And what do you know, a regular from several years back (the Dr.) who has a new set of strings by the "no-show" comes driving up along with the "Joe" of all archery "Joes". 

Well after a few more practice shots and a dosing of Benadryl for my bee sting, it's off to the front half for 14 targets.

As usual I shot the first 2 targets (50 yd & 30 yd) really bad, dropping 5 points. But then it was time to buckle down and "git-r-done". 

Not a whole lot left to say but that:
1) The Dr. had some really good targets, even posted a 20 on the 60 yarder, but dropped to many points on the short targets to be much of a contender.

2) The "last year regular" also had a few good targets, but on most of them, he had 1 good arrow, 1 jarlickering arrow, and 2 "chicken wings".

3) The Joe of all archery Joes was having such a BAD day that he just quit shooting with 2 targets left to go.

It has never happened before and will most likely never happen again, but my mediocre 262 yesterday made me the DCWC "King of the Hill" for May 14, 2009.

   

Sorry guys - but you know I had to post this. :wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*hmmmmm....*

good grief ! i'm glad those beee's didn't show themselves two weeks ago... :darkbeer:

there is more to this story... i'll wait it out ...:set1_thinking:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> good grief ! i'm glad those beee's didn't show themselves two weeks ago... :darkbeer:
> 
> there is more to this story... i'll wait it out ...:set1_thinking:


That bee got me on the belly - you wouldn't believe how swollen it makes me look. :zip:

Yea, there's more to the story - reading my post is kinda like reading an OBT post - I realized that after re-reading it.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That bee got me on the belly - you wouldn't believe how swollen it makes me look. :zip:
> 
> Yea, there's more to the story - reading my post is kinda like reading an OBT post - I realized that after re-reading it.


Not quite an OBT post. There are enough hints to let people know who is who. But your getting there.

Congrats on the "King of the Hill". 

Part of me wishes I lived closer and could shoot there more, but another part is probably glad that I don't. I'd hate to go through a divorce.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Not quite an OBT post. There are enough hints to let people know who is who. But your getting there.
> 
> Congrats on the "King of the Hill".
> 
> Part of me wishes I lived closer and could shoot there more, but another part is probably glad that I don't. *I'd hate to go through a divorce*.


Way back in 1970 when I got married, it was still customary to "decorate" the bride's and groom's car with shoe polish. Across the front of our 1967 VW Beetle someone wrote: "Once a king always a king, but once a knight is enough". You young folks might take heed to that message.  If you don't ever start something, you don't have to worry about finishing it.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Omg!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Old Sarge said:


> Omg!!!


Is kinda shocking isn't it. :darkbeer:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Let me be the one to set the record straight, Lee. Yes, I was talking a little trash and fully planned on kicking your butt and everyone elses on Thursday night. However, after being off work Monday - Wednesday, I had to actually work late on Thursday evening. 
Don't worry, there are plenty more arse whoopings coming this season!!! Now the thing that I am upset is this "give up" attitude that has been displayed by some of the regulars. I have a never say die attitude and even if I am going down in flames, I do it in style!!! Actually, I know one very good lady shooter that is the first to tell you that if you are shooting good, keep on. If you aren't shooting well, put the bow up. Heck, Cousins did it last year at a big shoot, didn't he?
Well, that is enough spouting off for me. See you this Thursday evening.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Now that I got the pin back in my scope I do need to make another trip down that way to get my revenge on that course. Maybe I'll swing by in August on my way to GA.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Thought OBT retired to a golf course in Florida. Last seen driving down I 75 doin' 35 in the left lane with his blinker on and his putter draggin'.

Or maybe not.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Way back in 1970 when I got married, it was still customary to "decorate" the bride's and groom's car with shoe polish. Across the front of our 1967 VW Beetle someone wrote: "Once a king always a king, but once a knight is enough". You young folks might take heed to that message.  If you don't ever start something, you don't have to worry about finishing it.


*From what I saw Saturday night at the "DCWC EXTRA" of 3DShooter's family.....I think he's got the ..."Once a Knight"...thingy down pat...:wink:

Unfortunately...most put wayyyyyyy to much pressure on themselves to win that shooting becomes a "JOB" and not a way to relax and enjoy time away from their real "JOB".....

....but I would NEVER recommend QUITTING to anyone who finds themselves "out of the money or first place" at any tournament......You can always learn by practicing on those final shots.....

Anyone who quits for any reason except equipment failure and leaves a field course just demonstrated they don't care about anyone they are shooting with in their group, and I would question why they even came.:sad:

The least they could do would be to take over the scoring, spot for the rest in their group or....heyyyyy....get a camera and take some pictures and try to enjoy the rest of the round.

....after all you did show up to shoot with a group.....right?????? 

**stepping down from my soapbox now** *

.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *From what I saw Saturday night at the "DCWC EXTRA" of 3DShooter's family.....I think he's got the ..."Once a Knight"...thingy down pat...:wink:*
> 
> .


Ms. Lucky, are you trying to say that it was not a dry fire? :zip:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

heilman181 said:


> Ms. Lucky, are you trying to say that it was not a dry fire? :zip:



*ONLY YOUuuuuuu BABY......ONLY YOUUUuuuuuu.....would go there......CLASSIC!!!*


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

heilman181 said:


> Ms. Lucky, are you trying to say that it was not a dry fire? :zip:





GOT LUCKY said:


> *ONLY YOUuuuuuu BABY......ONLY YOUUUuuuuuu.....would go there......CLASSIC!!!*


Can anyone say "tick"? I know, another OBT style "inside joke", but maybe one day 3DShooter80 will share the "story" with everyone.


----------

